# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Afrika: Më e pasura me pasuri natyrore ndersa më e varfëra për nga standarti jetesor!

## fisniku-student

Kontinenti i Afrikes konsiderohet si kontinenti me i pasuri me resurse natyrore prej kontinenteve tjera.

Vetem KONGo ka pasuri me diamant sa asnje vend tjeter ne bote

 

Diamanti ne kongo gjendet me duar



E shum pasuri tjera nentokesore duke filluar nga nafta e shum pasuri te rralla nentokesore.

Mirpo edhe perkunder ketyre pasurive natyrore, eshte kontinenti me varferin me te thelluar njerzore, ku per cdo vjet vdesin nga uria me mijera njerez.

Nje karakteristike qe e bene afriken te dallohet eshte edhe vjedhja e madhe qe i behet nga perendimi apo shtete qe dikur ishin koloni te afrikaneve.

Cfar mendoni, pse eshte kjo kontradite dhe kush mendoni se ka ndikuar qe te jete kjo kontradite ne kete rast?

----------


## D&G Feminine

Mendoj qe eshte niveli i ulet i inteligjences se afrikaneve. Po te kishin me shume tru do te kishin ndertuar shtete te fuqishme dhe te pasura. Do pushtonin Europen. Kur te iknin nga Europa do ta linin ate djerre dhe te paafte per te ndertuar shtete efektive, me qeveri te korruptuara dhe varferi.

----------


## fisniku-student

> Mendoj qe eshte niveli i ulet i inteligjences se afrikaneve. Po te kishin me shume tru do te kishin ndertuar shtete te fuqishme dhe te pasura. Do pushtonin Europen. Kur te iknin nga Europa do ta linin ate djerre dhe te paafte per te ndertuar shtete efektive, me qeveri te korruptuara dhe varferi.


D.m.th sipas teje, problemi eshte tek intelgjenca racore (sepse jan zezak), qe le te kuptohet se afrikanet e vuajn kete gjendje si pasoj e mungeses se intelegjences?

Mirpo cfar mendon ti kur nje zezak i afrikes si Obama qe e udheheq nje Amerik qe sundon boten - eshte perjashtim i teoris tende?

----------


## sheki51

UNE MENDOJ SE  afrikanet nuk ngrejne koke nga hajdutet evropjan , prandaj.... a nuk e shihni se evropa dhe amerika jane plot me pasurite e tyre

----------


## D&G Feminine

> D.m.th sipas teje, problemi eshte tek intelgjenca racore, qe le te kuptohet se afrikanet e vuajn kete gjendje si pasoj e mungeses se intelegjences?
> 
> Mirpo cfar mendon ti kur nje zezak i afrikes si Obama qe e udheheq nje Amerik qe sundon boten- eshte perjashtim i teoris tende?


E para eshte i perzier me te bardhe, nenen e kishte te bardhe.

 E dyta u edukua nga te bardhet, e rriten gjysherit e bardhe.

 E treta perfitoi nga sistemi amerikan i ndertuar nga te bardhet, shoqeria qe kane arritur ata te krijojne. 

E katra, i jati i Obames megjithese inteligjent, u edukua ne Harvard u kthye ne vendin e vet dhe as pune nuk gjente dot se sistemi korruptuar i ndertuar nga te zinjte nuk krijon ato hapesira per zhvillimin e njeriut si i ndertojne te bardhet.

Nuk po them te gjithe te zinjte jane budallenj, shumica po. Ashtu si te gjithe te bardhet nuk jane iteligjente. Shumica po. Ose ne mos shumica me te shumte ne numer se te zinjte.

Cili eshte versioni jot?

p.s. Para ca kohesh ishte nje pervjetor i shume vendeve afrikane qe kane fituar pavaresine. Obama nuk ftoi ne Shqtepine e Bardhe asnje prej ketyre "lidereve" por vetem disa intelektuale te pavarur afrikane. Do me thene i perbuz ata!

----------


## Nete

Po vertet me vjen qudi,ter ate diamant gjejkan ,,prap me te varferit!!

----------


## PINK

Jevgjit skane tru, mos shkoni shume larg, krahasojeni me southin e afrikes, ku ka te bardhe. Goxha ndryshim.

----------


## sheki51

> Jevgjit skane tru, mos shkoni shume larg, krahasojeni me southin e afrikes, ku ka te bardhe. Goxha ndryshim.


po a nuk u kenaqe, duke vrare te bardhet te zinjte e afrikes se jugut dhe duke i plackitur ??? cfar argumenti don me teper.

----------


## {A_N_G_E_L_69}

Nuk i intereson Amerikes qe te jen te pasura kto vene ne standart jetese.Kjo esht politika e cifuteve disavjechare qe vihet nen zbatim nga Amerika me urdherat e familjeve qe drejtojne boten.

----------


## fisniku-student

> *D&G Feminine*
> 
> Cili eshte versioni jot?


Une mendoj se problemi nuk eshte tek intelegjenca e nje raceje qe ti e atakon racen e zeze si jo intelegjente, mirpo eshte tek inetelegjenca kriminale e nje raceje qe fatkeqesisht raca e bardh kete intelegjenc historikisht e kultivon.

Shembulli 1: *"Kolonit evropjane deri von pasi i pushtonin vendet e afrikes, benin tregti me sklleverit afrikan, thjesht keta skllever i konsideronin si mall dhe benin tregti me ta"*

Shembulli 2: *"Amerika deri von ka bere tregti me skllever afrikan dhe keta skllever i ka shfrytezuar si vegla pune ne amerike"*

Sot keta ish skllever qe gjenden ne amerik dal ngadal po e sundojn ameriken si numerikisht ashtu edhe me ndikim.

 Nenshembulli 1: NBA liga me e fort e basketbollit ne bote eshte pron e padiskutueshme e zezakeve.

Nenshembulli 2: Yjet me te medha te Hollywoodit si Eddi Murphy, Denzel Washington, Will Smith etj etj sot jan me ndikim te konsiderueshem ne boten filmike.

Shembulli 3: *"Sot diamanti kryesor qe ka ne posedim evropa eshte nga afrika(Kongo), keta diamant zakonisht e trafikojn mafiat nga evropa nga tregu i zi"*


Perfundimisht mund te them se raca e bardh me nje dinakeri diktatoriale gjithmon ka tentuar qe racat tjera ti nenshtroj, persekutoj, vjedh dhe sundoj, dhe kur ndodhin tek nje popull keto qe ceka natyrisht qe nuk mund te flasim per intelegjenc te tyre sepse nje skllav ska hapesire te merret me shkenca akademike sikur qe eshte ne gjendje te merret me keto shkenca djali i nje komandanti qe ushtron dhune ndaj ketyre skllaveve.

Me te mira :buzeqeshje:

----------


## fisniku-student

> E para eshte i perzier me te bardhe, nenen e kishte te bardhe.
> 
>  E dyta u edukua nga te bardhet, e rriten gjysherit e bardhe.
> 
>  E treta perfitoi nga sistemi amerikan i ndertuar nga te bardhet, shoqeria qe kane arritur ata te krijojne. 
> 
> E katra, i jati i Obames megjithese inteligjent, u edukua ne Harvard u kthye ne vendin e vet dhe as pune nuk gjente dot se sistemi korruptuar i ndertuar nga te zinjte nuk krijon ato hapesira per zhvillimin e njeriut si i ndertojne te bardhet.


Shtrohet pyetja, po ta kishin kete standart te edukimit siq e ka pasur Obama edhe afrikanet tjere nga kontinenti i afrikes,  do te ishin me intelegjent??

D.m.th sipas kesaj po del ne pah se intelegjenca nuk eshte sipasoj e races, mirpo eshte sipasoj e standartit te edukimit qe perfiton ne jete nje njeri.

Ne shqiptaret kemi shembullin me te mire me vetet tona edhe pse jemi race e bardh, nuk kemi prodhuar shkencetar e njerez me ndikim  jo qe sjemi intelegjent, mirpo pengesa kryesore ka qen gjithmon pikerisht ajo qe existon edhe te afrikanet dhe kjo penges ka te beje me ate intelegjencen kriminale qe disa popuj kan si serbia dhe armiqet tan perreth qe kemi pasur qe historikisht na kan pushtuar dhe skllaveruar.

----------


## D&G Feminine

Shtohet pyetja: pse s'e kane ndertuar te zinjte vete ate standartin e edukimit sic e kane bere te bardhet?

----------


## fisniku-student

> Shtohet pyetja: pse s'e kane ndertuar te zinjte vete ate standartin e edukimit sic e kane bere te bardhet?


Arsyeja eshte shum e thjesht, perderisa gjithmon e kan pasur statusin e sklleverit dhe kan qen nen sundim, ateher kete lluks qe te merren me shkence pedagjike dhe te krijojn keto standarte pedagjike sigurisht qe nuk kan mundur ta ken si prioritet jete, sepse prioritet i jetes se tyre ka qen gjithmon lufta per existenc - qe kete sistem te jetes ia ka imponuar raca e bardh.

----------


## D&G Feminine

> Arsyeja eshte shum e thjesht, perderisa gjithmon e kan pasur statusin e sklleverit dhe kan qen nen sundim, ateher kete lluks qe te merren me shkence pedagjike dhe te krijojn keto standarte pedagjike sigurisht qe nuk kan mundur ta ken si prioritet jete, sepse prioritet i jetes se tyre ka qen gjithmon lufta per existenc - qe kete sistem te jetes ia ka imponuar raca e bardh.


Para se te behen skllever, pse nuk bene shoqeri te zhvilluara si te bardhet?

----------


## fisniku-student

> Para se te behen skllever, pse nuk bene shoqeri te zhvilluara si te bardhet?


Mos harro se ka pasur civilizime te zhvilluara shum kohe para racave te bardha, ke babilonasit, faraonet, kinezet, mongolet, persianet etj etj.

Edhe tjetra, raca e bardh tek ne shekujt 15 e lart ka filluar ta merr veten jo qe ka qen dikushi ndaj te tjereve.

----------


## D&G Feminine

> Mos harro se ka pasur civilizime te zhvilluara shum kohe para racave te bardha, ke babilonasit, faraonet, kinezet, mongolet, persianet etj etj.
> 
> Edhe tjetra, *raca e bardh tek ne shekujt 15 e lart ka filluar ta merr veten jo qe ka qen dikushi ndaj te tjereve*.


Edhe faraonet rrace paskan qene  :ngerdheshje: 

Ok pra, a te duket vetja i zi apo i bardhe kur e thua kete fjaline qe kam nenvizuar  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## sheki51

raca e zeze eshte me e bute shpirterisht dhe nuk ben krime si te bardhet , a nuk e shihni se cfar bejne evropjanet dhe amerikanet??  edhe te vrasin te plackitin dhe ne fund te bejne terorist.

----------


## fisniku-student

> Ok pra, a te duket vetja i zi apo i bardhe kur e thua kete fjaline qe kam nenvizuar


Mos me keqkupto, une po flas ne poziten e nje juristi dhe nuk kam kurfar simpatie ndaj asnje race sikur qe nuk kam ndonje urrejtje ndaj nje race, mirpo ta flas te drejten e kam oblgim.




> Edhe faraonet rrace paskan qene


Nuk mund te themi edhe qe jan rac e bardh por as e zeze, pasi qe e mbajn mesin dhe konsiderohen melez :ngerdheshje:

----------


## D&G Feminine

> Mos me keqkupto, une po flas ne poziten e nje juristi dhe nuk kam kurfar simpatie ndaj asnje race sikur qe nuk kam ndonje urrejtje ndaj nje race, mirpo ta flas te drejten e kam oblgim.
> 
> 
> 
> Nuk mund te themi edhe qe jan rac e bardh por as e zeze, pasi qe e mbajn mesin dhe konsiderohen melez


po ca juristi o derman, ti nuk e di qe faraonet nuk kane qene rrace po mbreterit e egjiptianeve te lashte, qe meqe ra fjala nuk kane qene te zinj.

----------


## sheki51

> po ca juristi o derman, ti nuk e di qe faraonet nuk kane qene rrace po mbreterit e egjiptianeve te lashte, qe meqe ra fjala nuk kane qene te zinj.


Pse a ka njeri ne ruzullin toksor pa race??  faraonet cfar race kane qene ??

me fal ,po cfar kupton ti me RACE`??

----------

